# Graffiti FAKE



## mita1982 (25. April 2007)

Hey leute, hab was im Netz gefunden und wollte fragen wie man sowas macht.
Schaut einfach rein dann wisst ihr was ich meine http://www.freakingnews.com/United-Nations-Pics-17226.asp Ein Kumpel war Ostern in New York und hat mir solches Bild gegeben. aber bei mir schaut es nicht so real aus..

Also hab das so gemacht das ich das bild kopiert habe und auf der obersten ebene als ebene eigenschaft , weiches licht. Darunter hab ich das graffiti gesetzt was auf Abdunkeln gesetzt ist.

wollte eigentlich nur von der einen Ebene nur die hellen und dunkelen Stellen filtern und dann die Deckkraft runtersetzen, aber es siet nicht so gut aus wie das Beispiel.

Also habt ihr irgend welche Tips


----------



## chritz tosh (25. April 2007)

Hi mita, 

Du kannst ja mal Dein Ergebnis posten. 

Ich würde die Graffity-Ebene *über* die Gebäude-Ebene legen und dann mit der Füllmethodenänderung und vielleicht der Deckkraft spielen.

Also nur 2 Ebenen. 

Hilft das? 

Grüße,
Chris.

Dein Gebäude sollte natürlich auch schöne Lichtpunkte haben und von der Sonne angestrahlt werden, damit das Graffity auch entsprechend leuchtet.


----------



## mita1982 (25. April 2007)

Als PSD? Kann ich das hochladen? Naja auf jedenfall wollte ich vom Normalen Foto, eine Kopie Anfertigen und da irgendwie nur die hellen stellen filtern also das "gläzen" der Fenster in der Sonne. dann drüberlegen und die deckkraft runter setzen.


----------



## chritz tosh (25. April 2007)

Nein, nicht das PSD, ein JPEG davon. Hilft ja manchmal auch schon ... 

Du könntest auch Dein "Normales Foto" hochladen oder handelt es sich bei Deinem "Normalen Foto" um die Vorlage aus den USA?


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. April 2007)

Versuch mal als Ebenenmodus Überlagern.

Alex


----------



## mita1982 (25. April 2007)

hier hab nochmal versucht was hinzubekommen...


----------



## chritz tosh (25. April 2007)

Unterste Ebene: Gebäude
Ebene darüber: Graffity 

Füllmethode: Multiplizieren 

Dann in der Graffity-Ebene den Kontrast hochziehen, vielleicht ein wenig mit der Helligkeit spielen, Deckkraft evtl. auf 90%. 

Probier doch mal.

Und wenn Du dem Hintergrundbild auch noch +10 bis +20 mehr Kontrast gibst, kommst Du Deinem Ziel schon näher ...


----------



## mita1982 (25. April 2007)

hab da jetzt mal probiert... kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich eine bene +10 heller machen kann ohne eine einstellungsebene zu benutzen?

obwohl...


----------



## chritz tosh (25. April 2007)

Ebene auswählen, dann über "Bild -> Einstellungen -> Helligkeit/Kontrast". 
Oder "Strg + L" für besseres Feintuning ...

<off-topic> 
Danke für das Zusammengefüge! 
</off-topic>


----------

